

Ask HN: How do you organize notes? - papercutter

Hi!<p>I'm interested in knowing how you organize/store your notes (quotes/code snippets/random notes/todo etc)<p>I take a lot of notes myself, and I currently store them as text files in the dropbox folder and sync them across my computers and iphone. (iphone notes can't be edited :( ) I think it is the best way as it is simple, easily accessible and open (text files).<p>Earlier I used OneNote and then Evernote but found out that though they've lots of features, they're pretty slow when it comes to accessing the notes. SimpleNote is tempting but I didnt want to register with yet another service.<p>So, how do you store your notes?
======
michael_dorfman
I use OneNote, and have my notebooks in my Dropbox folder. I've just
downloaded the MobileNoter app for the iPhone, but haven't used it yet, so I
don't know how well that will work-- but I haven't had any problem with the
OneNote/Dropbox combination yet, and I certainly haven't found it slow to
access my notes.

------
adulau
I'm using text files stored by days (notes/2010/09/19) in a git repository.
The git repository is replicated between my work and my home system. I have a
quick-and-dirty(tm) script that generate automatically the daily file
especially with the date and some recursive ASCII art I'm using like [ ] ( )
or TODO/tag list. The script is also adding a template for those "bloody"
meetings that you are forced to go to.

For searching back, I'm using git-grep.

I'm sometime using todo.txt (especially for some large projects @work), I
described the process some years ago: [http://www.foo.be/cgi-
bin/wiki.pl/2008-05-24_My_Git_To-Do_Pr...](http://www.foo.be/cgi-
bin/wiki.pl/2008-05-24_My_Git_To-Do_Process)

I'm still missing a nice/simple way to add the photography of the whiteboard
notes into my text notes.

~~~
papercutter
Interesting approach!

------
pealco
I swear by Notational Velocity (<http://notational.net/>).

~~~
santry
Syncing with Simplenote ([http://scrod.posterous.com/interesting-facts-about-
simplenot...](http://scrod.posterous.com/interesting-facts-about-simplenote-
support-in)) to get the notes on iPhone/iPad is great, so is Syncing with
Dropbox (<http://wiki.github.com/scrod/nv/synchronizing-with-dropbox>).

------
chipsy
Zim ( <http://zim-wiki.org> ) + Dropbox. It's available on all three major
desktop OSes, it starts quickly, it has the hierarchical outlines that I like,
and it doesn't flake on me.

------
rasikjain
I use TreePad Lite. You can organize notes in one single file and creating
multiple nodes. Using it for more than 3 years.

------
tsally
Spatially, with post-it notes. It's gonna be a long time before software can
replicate that kind of experience. ;)

~~~
papercutter
Haha! true, but you can't sync them! ;)

------
JBerlinsky
I don't go anywhere without my Moleskine.

------
owg
use what douglas adams used, james fallows uses, and dan brown would use:
www.brainstormsw.com

